# Looking for Guidance



## bvhp415 (May 7, 2011)

I'm in the Bay Area (California). Soon will be going in for an interview for an IBEW apprenticeship. I currently have a stable job, but it's not what I want to do, and on top of that the money isn't that good. Now I have this opportunity coming and I'm trying to find out if it I should take it if offered. I have an aptitude for math, and I'm not concerned about getting dirty and hard work. I'm married, and don't want to make a bad decision. 

Some questions that I have are:
What should I wear to the interview?
What is an apprenticeship really like?
Is there enough work to make enough money?
When does the work typically slow down?
I'm so used to regular jobs, how do the benefits work (health, retirement, vacation)?

Thanks in advance for any guidance or information.

(And sorry for the repost. I didn't see this section at first.)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If you wanna work a year and take two off... go for ir


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

bvhp415 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area (California). Soon will be going in for an interview for an IBEW apprenticeship. I currently have a stable job, but it's not what I want to do, and on top of that the money isn't that good. Now I have this opportunity coming and I'm trying to find out if it I should take it if offered. I have an aptitude for math, and I'm not concerned about getting dirty and hard work. I'm married, and don't want to make a bad decision.
> 
> Some questions that I have are:
> What should I wear to the interview?
> ...


On a norm locals try to only take in enough apprentice to fill their need.You sign a contract to go to school and work and they promise to put you to work when available. Local #6 has one of the best H&W and retirement packages that I know of within the electrical community.Word I heard there will be a high rise that will clear the books there and last for a year and half but I would have to agree that if we do our job properly we work our self out of an job and there are times in between with no employment(sorta like real life) Last time I checked lu 6 paid $55 an hour and about 30% on top going into retirement. I you are good in math there should be no problem with class. Good luck to you and all that begin the program.


----------



## bvhp415 (May 7, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you wanna work a year and take two off... go for ir


Is it like that? They take on apprentices, put them to work for the first year, then leave them hanging with no pay for a couple years? I'm not concerned about a little down time if I've been working for a while to build up some reserves. I'm very good with money management, but I'm not trying to put myself and my family in an unnecessarily difficult situation. 



Brother Noah said:


> On a norm locals try to only take in enough apprentice to fill their need.You sign a contract to go to school and work and they promise to put you to work when available. Local #6 has one of the best H&W and retirement packages that I know of within the electrical community.Word I heard there will be a high rise that will clear the books there and last for a year and half but I would have to agree that if we do our job properly we work our self out of an job and there are times in between with no employment(sorta like real life) Last time I checked lu 6 paid $55 an hour and about 30% on top going into retirement. I you are good in math there should be no problem with class. Good luck to you and all that begin the program.


Local 6 hasn't been accepting applicants for the past two years, as far as I've noticed. Last year I've applied for local 180 (Vallejo), local 302 (Contra Costa County), local 340 (Sacramento County), local 551 (Santa Rosa County), and local 684 (Modesto). 

I'm sure I'd do well and enjoy my work as an electrician. But I'm just curious if I should leave my current job paying about $25/hr with benefits, to take on this opportunity. Thanks for your response.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

bvhp415 said:


> Is it like that? They take on apprentices, put them to work for the first year, then leave them hanging with no pay for a couple years? I'm not concerned about a little down time if I've been working for a while to build up some reserves. I'm very good with money management, but I'm not trying to put myself and my family in an unnecessarily difficult situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not uncommon for apprentices to be laid off. It all depends on how much work there is. Im not sure of the situation in your area but it sounds pretty bad everywhere right now.

If you have a good job (which is sounds like you do) it may not be a smart thing to make this move right now.

Why are you looking at making this move, just curious?


----------



## bvhp415 (May 7, 2011)

anonymousbikes said:


> Why are you looking at making this move, just curious?


I currently have a job that I don't really enjoy. It just pays the bills, and I'm okay with that, because it could be worse. I would like to be doing something that I enjoy, but still pays the bills. When I first applied for the apprenticeships I was unemployed. I'm still interested in the profession/career, so I'm looking into it.


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

bvhp415 said:


> I currently have a job that I don't really enjoy. It just pays the bills, and I'm okay with that, because it could be worse. I would like to be doing something that I enjoy, but still pays the bills. When I first applied for the apprenticeships I was unemployed. I'm still interested in the profession/career, so I'm looking into it.


That's cool. It is a great career, you learn/see a lot, meet great people, etc. My only advice would be don't burn any bridges though. Just in case you do follow through with the apprenticeship and you were to get laid off, at least you have something you could fall back on. Good luck!


----------



## bvhp415 (May 7, 2011)

anonymousbikes said:


> That's cool. It is a great career, you learn/see a lot, meet great people, etc. My only advice would be don't burn any bridges though. Just in case you do follow through with the apprenticeship and you were to get laid off, at least you have something you could fall back on. Good luck!


Thanks for the advice. I actually wouldn't be able to fall back on this office job I currrently have. If the apprenticeship doesn't work out, I'd just be unemployed again.


----------



## speed006 (Apr 4, 2011)

bvhp415 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area (California). Soon will be going in for an interview for an IBEW apprenticeship. I currently have a stable job, but it's not what I want to do, and on top of that the money isn't that good. Now I have this opportunity coming and I'm trying to find out if it I should take it if offered. I have an aptitude for math, and I'm not concerned about getting dirty and hard work. I'm married, and don't want to make a bad decision.
> 
> Some questions that I have are:
> What should I wear to the interview?
> ...


Answers to your questions...
1)Dress neat but casual for the interview. No need for suit and tie, it's construction/maintenance.
2)The apprenticeship is part school, part work, part initiation into an elite club. Sometimes it's tough, but like anything worth having, it's worth working for and striving to be as good as you can be. Not only as an electrician, but also as a Union Brother.
3)Right now construction is slow around the country. It seems to be picking up here and there, but construction is only a part of what we do. Maintenance is a little more reliable.
4)The "ebb and flow" of construction isn't limited to certain times of year. Especially if you don't mind traveling to work somewhere new.
5)You should be able to get documentation from the local you're interviewing for that will give you a breakdown of benefits.

Hope some of that helps you. It's a great life and the people you'll meet along the way are amazing.

Good luck!


----------



## tburrows (May 27, 2011)

Hey bvhp415, The work picture has been terrible because of the economy. We have not had applications for 3 years, That is about to change. The projected work in San Francisco is going to keep a lot of electricians busy for a long time. The pay and benefits are the second highest in the country beaten only by New york.
Message me for advice and check out the site for lots of info http://www.sfelectricaltraining.org/


----------

